

Atari files for bankruptcy protection - erickhill
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/eb6157be-63dc-11e2-84d8-00144feab49a.html#axzz2IenrjBZ2

======
ColinWright
Here are a few more versions of the story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5090807> (venturebeat.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092088> (telegraph.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092123> (bloomberg.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092327> (guardian.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092447> (latimes.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092764> (lohud.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092889> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5093489> (cnn.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5094529> (wsj.com)

None have comments yet.

